# March Break Trips



## Pte. Gagnon (11 Mar 2005)

I was wondering if you corps' go on march break trips...

Last year we wnt to British Columbia, this year we're going to Blue Mountain ski resort and next year we're going to California.


----------



## q_1966 (11 Mar 2005)

The only thing our Corps is doin is NSCE and thats towards the end of spring break


----------



## solid1191 (11 Mar 2005)

we are making our yearly trip to france, and belgium to pay homage to students of our school that were killed in the two wars. We will be visiting the battlefields


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (11 Mar 2005)

142Highlander said:
			
		

> we are making our yearly trip to france, and belgium to pay homage to students of our school that were killed in the two wars. We will be visiting the battlefields



That's awesome! Have fun!


----------



## leader (11 Mar 2005)

Pte. Gagnon said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you corps' go on march break trips...
> 
> Last year we wnt to British Columbia, this year we're going to Blue Mountain ski resort and next year we're going to California.



My corps, 176 sea is going to Halifax


----------



## yoman (11 Mar 2005)

Were doing just about nothing. The only thing going on is the standart first aid course which lasts 2 days.


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Mar 2005)

mostly every corps in BC will be sending someone to the NSCE testing, Spring Rifle, Spring Band, or Pre-Para course, all in Vernon over spring break. I myself will be attending the Vernon Army CSTC as the CSM of the Spring Rifle concentration


----------



## Zedic_1913 (11 Mar 2005)

My corps is going up to Blackdown to run our Junior and Senior Leadership Courses.  It's something that started with just us but now includes several other corps, it's an excellent way to build the leadership potential in our NCOs.  The corps that will be there this year are:

41 Ontario Regiment RC(Army)CC - Port Perry
76 Ontario Regiment RC(Army)CC - Uxbridge
1913 Ontario Regiment RC(Army)CC - Oshawa
2525 Ontario Regiment RC(Army)CC - Pickering
2672 Hastings & Prince Edward Regiment RC(Army)CC - Peterborough
2835 Royal Canadian Artillery RC(Army)CC - Niagra Falls

As you can see ... mostly ONT Rs as we started this course 4 years ago with just 1913.  I am the course RSM this year ... so it should be an interesting week.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (11 Mar 2005)

e] I myself will be attending the Vernon Army CSTC as the CSM of the spring rifle concentration





> Do you have to have any specific qualifications do  staff at nsce


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Mar 2005)

well we were supposed to go to the ferret club in Oshawa and to the camp X museum. if i am not mistaken Zedic is your cadet corp involved in the ferret club? or is that the actual regiment?  or am i on some dream cloud? lol 

i think i am going on Saturday anyway though just for fun.


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Mar 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> Do you have to have any specific qualifications do  staff at nsce



i assume you were asking me this question...

to staff NSCE you dont have to have any specific qualifications, but the officers would rank people based on their qualifications

Master Cadet being the first in line, then NSCE/Summer Staff Cadet qualified, and so on down the line


----------



## Zedic_1913 (11 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> well we were supposed to go to the ferret club in Oshawa and to the camp X museum. if i am not mistaken Zedic is your cadet corp involved in the ferret club? or is that the actual regiment?   or am i on some dream cloud? lol
> 
> i think i am going on Saturday anyway though just for fun.


The ferret club (formally known as the Ontario Regiment Museum) is some civilians, military, CIC, or former military that volunteer their time to fix and maintain the vehicles there.  My cadet corps is not officailly involved with the ferret club, however we do training down there and some of our officers and cadets volunteer at the ferret club.  A few years back we were given driver training there, had a good time.


----------



## primer (11 Mar 2005)

2332 Army out of Ottawa is leaving this Sat for Boston Mass USA to do an exchange with the USMC Cadets.


----------



## Saorse (11 Mar 2005)

My corps by no stretch of any imagination goes on the sort of March Break trip being discussed here.  We are heading to the coal mining museum in Glace Bay with a couple of other corps, 100% civillian dress.


----------



## 407QOCH (11 Mar 2005)

Wow, thats awsome. My old corps never did anything on the break.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Mar 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> The ferret club (formally known as the Ontario Regiment Museum) is some civilians, military, CIC, or former military that volunteer their time to fix and maintain the vehicles there.  My cadet corps is not officailly involved with the ferret club, however we do training down there and some of our officers and cadets volunteer at the ferret club.  A few years back we were given driver training there, had a good time.



alright thats cool i think i am going there this Saturday.  i got to go a couple of years ago and i got to ride in one of the shermans. those things are awesome


----------



## Wo. G (12 Mar 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> e] I myself will be attending the Vernon Army CSTC as the CSM of the spring rifle concentration
> 
> who is the csm at NSCE in vernon this year???


----------



## gt102 (12 Mar 2005)

Last year my corps had 2 different week long trips.
One was a week long trip to Washington DC, and the other was a week long trip in Toronto.
You could choose wich you went to, I chose the Washington trip.

This year its a week long trip to Ottawa, I only ended up paying 17$ to go. The base fee for the trip was 100$ then through the past 2 months all the taggin' we did we got 15% of it towards our trip cost. Then anything over that we get as spending money on the trip.


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Mar 2005)

Wo. G said:
			
		

> who is the csm at NSCE in vernon this year???


i have the entire staff list sitting on my counter right now. if you really want to know, then send mea PM or catch my on MSN Messenger (details in my profile)


----------



## solid1191 (13 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> camp X museum.



a self defense and hand to hand combative art is thought there. check it out www.underwoodsystems.com
i am an instructor at the very first level


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

wow i would love to learn that


----------

